# SS Sorrento (Hamburg American Lines), circa 1890's



## gmalone (Dec 6, 2014)

Can anyone help me out with finding images of, and learning what happened to, the S.S. SORRENTO, one of the emigrant ships owned by Hamburg American Lines, circa 1890's?
Any information would be appreciated, thank you.


----------



## n. liddell (sparks) (Nov 21, 2008)

Greetings - several pictures of a vessel named Sorento on www.photoship.co.uk .Hope the one you are looking for is there . BV


----------



## A.D.FROST (Sep 1, 2008)

gmalone said:


> Can anyone help me out with finding images of, and learning what happened to, the S.S. SORRENTO, one of the emigrant ships owned by Hamburg American Lines, circa 1890's?
> Any information would be appreciated, thank you.


Try this(Thumb)
http://www.wrecksite.eu/wreck.aspx?212271


----------

